# Dukes first surprise flight



## Dukes friend (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello, 
I (19) very recently got my first bird named Duke. I've been working on bonding and he has gotten comfortable with stepping up on my hand to get millet. I always wanted him to fly around my room and I've tried to 'birdproof' it. But I think it's still too soon for him to fly because he won't come near my hand if I'm not holding millet. Well today I was practicing stepping up and he did as usual, but then he flew right past me out the cage, I think something scared him but am not sure what. He flew around the room panicked crashed into windows and walls and because I hadn't expected him to fly yet I didn't have the curtains drawn. He's calmed down a bit, he flies around calmly and sits on different things. But he will fly away if I try to get closer, so putting him back in his cage is not really an option. I'm just sitting in the room with him waiting for him to find his way back to his cage. Now I'm looking for tips on how to get him to fly comfortably around the room and how I can get him safely back into the cage. I don't want to chase him around and lose any trust I have built up so far. Any advice?


update;
when he was sitting still in the same spot for some time I got some millet and was able to get him to step up. I carried him back to his cage very carefully and was able to put him back. I'd still like tips on how I should go about letting him fly around next time. For example how soon? Should I just keep the door open more often from now on or should I keep working on building trust first?


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

You know that scene from Toy Story, where Buzz and Woody are 'flying' to catch up to the moving truck, and Buzz says "This isn't flying, it's falling with style"? That's basically what budgies are like when they're new to flying, they're totally clumsy. The only thing you can do is birdproof the room to the best of your ability, and be on high alert to try and catch them gently if they bump into a wall and slide down.

They're going to bump into things regardless, it's just your job to make sure they're aware it's something physical, so they don't slam into it full speed (like with a window). When my two were learning to fly, I'd just follow them around with my hands out, and when they inevitably bumped the wall and slid down, I'd be there to cushion it. I think after about 3 flights, they were both comfortable at avoiding the walls.


----------



## Marian (Jan 22, 2021)

My bird room has dual aspect windows and I know it’s old fashioned decor wise but the windows have net curtains and block out curtains which are closed at night. Any contact with windows is blocked by the soft barrier which the birds now use as an additional climbing frame. This necessitates having two sets of nets in particular for regular changes and washes, unless of course you think it adds to aesthetics having poo patterned curtains!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Once Duke becomes accustomed to the dimensions of the room, he will no longer crash into the windows and walls.*

*I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so. 
Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.
Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"
Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet. 
This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or thblinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on. 
Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"

Once the budgie is used to the room dimensions, you will no longer have to ensure the windows are covered during out-0f-cage time.
My windows are completely uncovered and none of my budgies ever crash into them. 
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee have given you excellent advice and resources! I agree completely; Duke just needs time to figure out his room safely.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

We hope to meet Duke when you get the chance! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

